# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > For Other Platforms(Mac, Google Docs, Mobile OS etc) >  >  Link references work within my document, however they show up #value on my boss's

## azook

Hello! I am new to this community, hopefully you guys may be able to help me figure this out.  :Confused: 

I created an excel sheet with many "sheets".  All of the sheet's values are referenced from one master source sheet.  

I used ='SOURCE'!J5  (just an example), to link.  This works fine and updates automatically in my document. 

I save my Excel workbook in "Drop Box".  My boss and co-workers cannot see the referenced cells.  They show up at #value!! (or something similar).


*I have also tried emailing the document, and that does not work either.  USING EXCEL 2011 FOR MAC  :Smilie:

----------


## gmr4evr1

Where is the document that the excel workbook updates from? Is it saved on the hard drive of your computer? If so, this is where the problem lies...the excel workbook cannot update from their computers to your hard drive. Or, does it update from a network server?

----------

